# Cheapest eyetest and glasses?



## Joe Nonety (21 Aug 2004)

I suppose Specsavers would be the cheapest on both counts?


----------



## sueellen (21 Aug 2004)

I'd certainly recommend them.  Was only there yesterday and they were as usual efficient/helpful.  Eye test was standard €25 - no glasses needed.


----------



## Joe Nonety (21 Aug 2004)

OK thanks.

One other thing, now that I've my 260 weeks of PRSI paid are eyetests free or is it just free dental checkups that it covers?


----------



## sueellen (21 Aug 2004)

I've heard a lot of people say that to ensure that you are definitely in benefit you should ring the Dept. quoting your ref. no. and confirm your payments 

"Benefit 

The benefit is provided by opticians/optometrists who have a contract with the Department of Social and Family Affairs. 

You are entitled to:

a free sight test - sight tests for VDUs, driving licences, etc., are not covered under the Treatment Benefit Scheme. Safety glasses are also excluded. 
an eye examination for contact lenses - the Department will pay a fixed amount and you pay the balance 
free glasses if you choose a certain type of frame. If you choose a frame other than the type(s) covered under the Treatment Benefit Scheme, the Department will pay a fixed amount towards the cost of your glasses and you pay the balance. 
replacement lenses for existing frames 
contact lenses - if you need contact lenses on medical grounds, the Department will pay up to half the cost, subject to a fixed maximum, provided you have a doctor's recommendation. Disposable lenses are not covered under the Treatment Benefit Scheme"


----------



## used specsavers (23 Aug 2004)

I was at specsavers recently and they charged me €25 for an eye test.
 On reflection I reckon it should have been free after reading the last message as regards benefit for PRSI payers.
This seems to imply they don't have  
a contract with the Department of Social and Family Affairs. 

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Joe Nonety (23 Aug 2004)

Went into Specsavers on Saturday and I said nothing about PRSI and they gave me a form to fill out and send to Letterkenny which will end up with me getting €25 back.
Its not too late Used specsavers. The forms are available to everyone next to reception in the one in GPO Arcade.


----------



## sueellen (24 Aug 2004)

Strictly speaking everyone is supposed to get their form approved first and then take it to their opticians but most people appear to go for their eye test/order glasses and pay for same.  They then send off their form, duly stampled by their optician, for approval to the Dept.   When the form is returned to them they leave it back to their optician who normally forwards on a cheque to them for the eye test/contribution towards frames.

If you give Specsavers a call they will post you out a form pre-stamped with their details or just get one from any opticians and fill in their details yourself.


----------

